# Foam Buildings and Casting



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There are three foam buildings on E bay.

Do you think one could make molds of the fronts and sides and cast them in Resen? 

I was thinking of buying them and then use them to make castings.

JJ


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Only if you violate current patent laws.


----------

